#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Κατατακτήριες ΕΜΠ πολιτικών μηχανικών

## godfriend

Καλησπερα σας.Ενδιαφερομαι για κατατακτηριες στο πολυτεχνειο για πολιτικος μηχανικος. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανεις εχει παλια θεματα ή σημειωσεις απο τα 3 μαθηματα που γινονται οι κατατακτηριες εξετασεις (μαθηματικη αναλυση 2 , τεχνικη μηχανικη 2 και αντοχη υλικων) . Μπορεσα και βρηκα κατι θεματα μονο της μηχανικης 2 και ψαχνομαι και για τα αλλα μαθηματα. Δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα φροντηστηριου και για αυτο κοιταω μηπως και μπορεσω να κανω κατι μονος μου. Μπηκα και στο site του πολυτεχνειου αλλα δεν εβγαλα και πολυ ακρη. Οποιος μπορει και εχει καποιες πληροφοριες η μπορει να βοηθησει ας μου στελει.
Ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## Xάρης

Στον ιστότοπο των φοιτητών του τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του ΑΠΘ θα βρεις αρκετό υλικό (παλιά θέματα, εργασίες, σημειώσεις μαθημάτων κ.ά.) --> *e-civil.gr*

----------

